# FSL Vegas shooters 2013



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Who's going to Vegas this year and shooting Freestyle limited? Flights or Championship? Last year, we had 35 in flights and about 8 in Championship, if I remember correctly.

I'll be shooting flights. You???


----------



## Athens_Tabman (Apr 18, 2011)

Flights for me this year, shooting BH style.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

As of this morning, I counted 7 FSL Championship archers and 31 FSL Flights archers.


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Athens_Tabman said:


> Flights for me this year, shooting BH style.


There is no Bowhunter Flights class.
If you shoot Bowhunter(non-sights fingers) you have to shoot in the Championship Bare Bow class.
Don.


----------



## splitfireone (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll be there shooting flights


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

I may be in last minute style


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

35 archers in Flights, and 8 in Championship.


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

of the eight in championship, three are women.
Big names all missing from list.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Tick, tock, tick, tock.... Almost time....


----------



## mike hogan (Nov 22, 2007)

ill be there,signing in late reg


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

FREESTYLE LIMITED CHAMPIONSHIP FIRST ROUND

1 STRASSMAN Erica USA United States 297 0 0 297 14 
2 FABRY Jeff USA United States 294 0 0 294 19 
3 MAY Charles USA United States 289 0 0 289 11 
4 OTSUKA Tadatsugu JPN Japan 289 0 0 289 9 
5 VENDEVILLE Craig USA United States 275 0 0 275 6


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

FREESTYLE LIMITED FLIGHTS--ROUND ONE

1 DONAHOO Paul USA United States 286 0 0 286 6 
2 HEFFELFINGER Chip USA United States 284 0 0 284 2 
3 CARROLL Bob USA United States 283 0 0 283 11 
4 LANDSINGER Dustin USA United States 282 0 0 282 10 
5 CONRAD Dean USA United States 282 0 0 282 3 
6 TWAGUE Faron USA United States 281 0 0 281 5 
7 HERSCHELL Paul USA United States 281 0 0 281 4 
8 MOSSER Frank USA United States 277 0 0 277 9 
9 LEAR Chuck USA United States 275 0 0 275 7 
10 WHYTE Clyde USA United States 273 0 0 273 4 
11 SANDQUIST Darrel USA United States 271 0 0 271 6 
12 LEWKOWICZ Paul USA United States 271 0 0 271 4 
13 OLORES Christopher USA United States 271 0 0 271 2 
14 THORNBERRY Dave USA United States 270 0 0 270 4 
15 ROSE Guy USA United States 269 0 0 269 6 
16 PARISHY Mike USA United States 269 0 0 269 2 
17 HOOPER David USA United States 267 0 0 267 6 
18 CRINKLAW Jill USA United States 267 0 0 267 5 
19 HENDRICKS Jim USA United States 266 0 0 266 6 
20 HERSCHELL Vince USA United States 266 0 0 266 5 
21 HODGINS Kevin USA United States 266 0 0 266 2 
22 CAMERON Greg USA United States 265 0 0 265 2 
23 SPRINGER Dale USA United States 264 0 0 264 1 
24 FLETCHER Dave USA United States 262 0 0 262 2 
25 EDWARDS Ronald USA United States 261 0 0 261 2 
26 MISNER Greg USA United States 259 0 0 259 6 
27 PETERS Todd USA United States 259 0 0 259 5 
28 ANDERSON David USA United States 251 0 0 251 1 
29 PIVERAL Tyler USA United States 239 0 0 239 2 
30 RAMSEY Larry USA United States 221 0 0 221 1 
31 PALOMO Peter USA United States 211 0 0 211 0 
32 SCHRAND Mark USA United States 198 0 0 198 0 
33 SANTOS Geovanie USA United States 136 0 0 136 0


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

hi
i have just had a look at the day 1 results.
somebody on the australian archery forum here was kind enough to provide a link to them as there are a few australians shooting.
i'm not familiar with NFAA divisions, so i have a few questions.

what is flights as opposed to championship in the same division?

is barebow for both compound and recurve?

what is bowhunter? is it pin sights? fingers? unsighted?

is it shot at 18metres/20yards? what is the size of the target?


it's saturday night here,
wishing all competitors good shooting for day 2.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

what is flights as opposed to championship in the same division? Championship has a larger award amount, but generally has fewer places as opposed to flights which has less cash award per person. Flights typically has more places which receive awards. Example: Championship may have $6,000 divided over 5 places. Flights may have $6,000 divided over 15 places.

is barebow for both compound and recurve? Yes

what is bowhunter? is it pin sights? fingers? unsighted? 12" stabilizer or less, fixed pins, any release aide.

is it shot at 18metres/20yards? what is the size of the target? 40 cm target single spot, or the 3 spot "Vegas" face. 20 yards.


it's saturday night here,
wishing all competitors good shooting for day 2.[/QUOTE]


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Unfreaking believeable! Scores were posted online before I could get back to my room.

New scoreing system to be used in Louisville for the indoor.

Way to go NFAA


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

FREESTYLE LIMITED CHAMPIONSHIP--ROUND 2

1 147A FABRY Jeff USA United States 294/ 2 297/ 1 0 591 36 
2 147B STRASSMAN Erica USA United States 297/ 1 289/ 3 0 586 22 
3 148D OTSUKA Tadatsugu JPN Japan 289/ 4 289/ 2 0 578 22 
4 148B MAY Charles USA United States 289/ 3 288/ 4 0 577 20 
5 148C VENDEVILLE Craig USA United States 275/ 5 284/ 5 0 559 13


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

FREESTYLE LIMITED FLIGHTS--ROUND 2

1 110D DONAHOO Paul USA United States 286/ 1 284/ 2 0 570 13 
2 107A LANDSINGER Dustin USA United States 282/ 4 287/ 1 0 569 20 
3 112D HEFFELFINGER Chip USA United States 284/ 2 284/ 3 0 568 8 
4 106C CARROLL Bob USA United States 283/ 3 280/ 4 0 563 18 
5 112B CONRAD Dean USA United States 282/ 5 275/ 8 0 557 9 
6 109A TWAGUE Faron USA United States 281/ 6 273/13 0 554 11 
7 111D MOSSER Frank USA United States 277/ 8 276/ 6 0 553 16 
8 106B LEAR Chuck USA United States 275/ 9 275/11 0 550 9 
9 109C WHYTE Clyde USA United States 273/10 275/11 0 548 6 
10 107D HERSCHELL Paul USA United States 281/ 7 266/21 0 547 11 
11 110C ROSE Guy USA United States 269/15 277/ 5 0 546 17 
12 112C SANDQUIST Darrel USA United States 271/11 275/ 9 0 546 10 
13 111A LEWKOWICZ Paul USA United States 271/12 275/10 0 546 7 
14 105A OLORES Christopher USA United States 271/13 272/14 0 543 7 
15 113A HOOPER David USA United States 267/17 275/ 7 0 542 13 
16 117B PARISHY Mike USA United States 269/16 269/17 0 538 8 
17 117C THORNBERRY Dave USA United States 270/14 267/20 0 537 5 
18 109D FLETCHER Dave USA United States 262/24 272/14 0 534 7 
19 111B CAMERON Greg USA United States 265/22 267/19 0 532 4 
20 109B MISNER Greg USA United States 259/26 270/16 0 529 9 
21 107C HERSCHELL Vince USA United States 267/18 261/22 0 528 7 
22 110A PETERS Todd USA United States 259/27 268/18 0 527 7 
23 114A SPRINGER Dale USA United States 264/23 260/23 0 524 3 
24 106A HENDRICKS Jim USA United States 266/20 256/25 0 522 8 
25 114C CRINKLAW Jill USA United States 267/18 255/26 0 522 7 
26 112A EDWARDS Ronald USA United States 261/25 257/24 0 518 6 
27 105B ANDERSON David USA United States 251/28 245/28 0 496 4 
28 110B PIVERAL Tyler USA United States 239/29 252/27 0 491 4 
29 108A HODGINS Kevin USA United States 266/21 223/30 0 489 3 
30 108C PALOMO Peter USA United States 211/31 236/29 0 447 1 
31 117A RAMSEY Larry USA United States 221/30 202/31 0 423 3 
32 114B SCHRAND Mark USA United States 198/32 154/33 0 352 0 
33 111C SANTOS Geovanie USA United States 136/33 164/32 0 300 1


----------



## minnie3 (Jul 28, 2009)

thanks for the reply biblethumpncop

another question, what's the last number (after the total score) about?

wishing good shooting to all competitors and safe travel home.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

minnie3 said:


> thanks for the reply biblethumpncop
> 
> another question, what's the last number (after the total score) about?
> 
> wishing good shooting to all competitors and safe travel home.


That number is the total X count.


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

FREESTYLE LIMITED CHAMPIONSHIP--ROUND 3

1 145D OTSUKA Tadatsugu JPN Japan 289 289 289 867 34 
2 145B MAY Charles USA United States 289 288 285 862 25 
3 144C FABRY Jeff USA United States 294 297 267 858 49 
4 144D STRASSMAN Erica USA United States 297 289 264 850 30 
5 145C VENDEVILLE Craig USA United States 275 284 272 831 18


----------



## OBE (Dec 4, 2009)

FREESTYLE LIMITED FLIGHTS--ROUND 3

1 27B LANDSINGER Dustin USA United States 282 287 285 854 30 
2 27A DONAHOO Paul USA United States 286 284 284 854 22 
3 27C HEFFELFINGER Chip USA United States 284 284 283 851 14 
4 28A CONRAD Dean USA United States 282 275 285 842 16 
5 27D CARROLL Bob USA United States 283 280 275 838 24 
6 28B TWAGUE Faron USA United States 281 273 283 837 19 
7 29C ROSE Guy USA United States 269 277 286 832 25 
8 28C MOSSER Frank USA United States 277 276 274 827 22 
9 35B LEAR Chuck USA United States 275 275 277 827 16 
10 29A WHYTE Clyde USA United States 273 275 279 827 10 
11 29D SANDQUIST Darrel USA United States 271 275 276 822 15 
12 30B OLORES Christopher USA United States 271 272 276 819 9 
13 30A LEWKOWICZ Paul USA United States 271 275 268 814 11 
14 30C HOOPER David USA United States 267 275 271 813 16 
15 31A THORNBERRY Dave USA United States 270 267 274 811 11 
16 30D PARISHY Mike USA United States 269 269 269 807 15 
17 31B FLETCHER Dave USA United States 262 272 273 807 9 
18 31D MISNER Greg USA United States 259 270 274 803 11 
19 29B HERSCHELL Paul USA United States 281 266 254 801 16 
20 32A HERSCHELL Vince USA United States 267 261 272 800 10 
21 31C CAMERON Greg USA United States 265 267 263 795 8 
22 32B PETERS Todd USA United States 259 268 266 793 12 
23 32C SPRINGER Dale USA United States 264 260 264 788 4 
24 32D HENDRICKS Jim USA United States 266 256 262 784 10 
25 33A CRINKLAW Jill USA United States 267 255 259 781 8 
26 33B EDWARDS Ronald USA United States 261 257 259 777 8 
27 33C ANDERSON David USA United States 251 245 265 761 7 
28 34A HODGINS Kevin USA United States 266 223 258 747 7 
29 33D PIVERAL Tyler USA United States 239 252 226 717 6 
30 34B PALOMO Peter USA United States 211 236 227 674 1 
31 35D RAMSEY Larry USA United States 221 202 196 619 5 
32 34D SCHRAND Mark USA United States 198 154 225 577 0 
33 35A SANTOS Geovanie USA United States 136 164 154 454 1


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I had fun and enjoyed meeting FMoss3, and others this weekend. I look forward to next year!

John "Chip" Heffelfinger


----------



## Bullseyperfect (Feb 12, 2013)

I really enjoyed the shoot. Good to see you (biblethumpncop) and your dad.

Dave T.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Bullseyperfect said:


> I really enjoyed the shoot. Good to see you (biblethumpncop) and your dad.
> 
> Dave T.


Dave! Glad to see you check in here! Take care my friend, and thanks!

Chip


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

OBE;
Need to go to resuls page again. The scores he posted are wrong. Jeff first, Erica second, and Oh third, and Chuck fourth.
Frank


----------

